# Training "heel" - have a question



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you using treats to target heel position? 

Lots of people have a command to remind their dogs to get into position. I tell Jacks to "get in". Other people say "place". 

"heel" <- I introduced that command later on after Jacks had a solid idea what heel position meant. 

But all that aside, put the treat in your left hand to lure your dog back. And when your dog sits in heel position, you give a treat EXACTLY at that spot. You will wean off the treats later on. Right now making heel positive and a fun place to be comes first.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Megora! I wasn't sure if you were allowed to use a word or not, so that is very helpful. Totally new to this! 

Yes, we are using treats. So I do have the treats in my left hand, but she's kinda goofy still and jumping up and all excited not sure where to sit. So I thought a command would help.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We use both "heel or go around" and "swing" to move from the front position to the left side. With her sitting in front of you, use a treat and lure her around you (on the right side) until she's sitting at your left side (also a right finish).

Alternatively, with her sitting in front you, bait in your left hand, take a step back with your left foot, left arm extended while luring her with the bait and finishing with her at your left side (also a left finish). 

Sorry, I may not have explained these too well!! However, I'm sure the more experienced traininers will chime in. You may also want to "google" left and right finishes so you can actually see the correct movement.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I try to only deliver treats in the heel position. Eventually, he got it. My dog has a firmly established behavior (like from the womb) to sit right smack in front of me. When he's excited and there are treats involved, he completely forgets the heel position and runs around and sits in front of me.


----------

